# P@Poipu votes voided



## FunnyFarm (Mar 10, 2020)

The Point @ Poipu annual meeting and voting is today.
Tried to vote online.
Message back is that, due to a change in the ballot, all prior votes are null and void.
A new ballot is coming soon.
How many people who voted will be disqualified?
Can they actually void voters without proper notice?
This might be moot by the time you see this.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 11, 2020)

Sounds like some party petitioned to be added to the ballot and prior votes will be discarded.

Yes, they can void voters - but as with anything - subject to challenge of course. 

In many states and under some governing documents, any vote that is not made in person is a general OR a directed proxy with specific instructions to the proxy holder to vote a certain way. So the required notice is to properly notify the members of the replacement election, not that the previous one was voided.


----------

